# What was your hba1c before conceiving?



## pinkemz (Jun 27, 2013)

What was your hba1c before conceiving? Mine was 6.6% and I had an awful pregnancy just wondering what was your and your experiences!


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 2days late on my period starting to worry now


----------



## rachelha (Jun 27, 2013)

Pinkemz, mine was 7.4 for my first pregnancy and 8.2'for this one but I have got it down to 7.0 now.  What is your hba1c at the moment.  I hate to take people away from this forum, but there is a,fantastic group on Facebook called the sugar mummy which is for diabetic mums to be.  It is a private group so only members can see your posts.


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanx for rey had my hba1c results bk on Monday and it was 8.3% 
I'm hoping I'm not pregnant will do a test over weekend I think


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 29, 2013)

Rachelha I can't find that link for sugar mummy some dodgy ones come up lol


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a link to an old thread about it 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=34366


----------



## rachelha (Jun 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/149485565207371/


----------



## rachelha (Jun 29, 2013)

Let me know if that works


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 2, 2013)

Fab yes it worked really good page thanx


----------

